# en el último rincón del mundo



## krolaina

Hola:

Podeu corregir-me per favor?. O dir-me algo parecido...

_No m'enstranya que no et localitze (?), sempre estàs en *l'ultimo racó del món.

*_Gràcies.


----------



## Dixie!

... el darrer racó del món


----------



## chics

> _No m'extranya que no et localitzi, sempre ets a *l'últim/darrer racó del món.
> *_


----------



## krolaina

Gràcies!

Muak,muak!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Kroli, también podrías decir: *allà on Jesucrist va perdre l'espardenya* (creo que en castellano también existe: donde Jesucristo perdió la alpargata)


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Kroli, también podrías decir: *allà on Jesucrist va perdre l'espardenya* (creo que en castellano también existe: donde Jesucristo perdió la alpargata)


 
En castellà seria "donde Dios perdió el mechero", encara que no sé si Jesucrist o Deu fumaven. Tambè he sentit "donde Cristo dio las tres voces", però menys que l´altra.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

> _No m'estranya que no et localitzi, sempre ets a *l'últim/darrer racó del món.*_



Chics, seria "estranyar", amb "s"!


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> En castellà seria "donde Dios perdió el mechero", encara que no sé si Jesucrist o Deu fumaven. Tambè he sentit "donde Cristo dio las tres voces", però menys que l´altra.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Donde Cristo perdió los clavos. (Això és una burrada(?).

Vale, em quedo amb el teu suggeriment Mon!

Perdonar les meves (?) "faltas"....

Gràcies gràcies.


----------

